Ask HN: What should Apple do with their $200B+ pile of cash? - RivieraKid
======
burntrelish1273
0\. Incubate startups - 400 megabucks/year. (Often, less money invested is
better because it will be burned more efficiently. Investing isn't an
inherently scalable activity because of the limited number of people capable
of executing a good pipeline: inbound development, due-diligencing, raising
more capital, managing and assisting portfolio co's.)

1\. Outfit even more US public and private schools with as many devices and
apps as they need - 35 gigabucks/year.

2\. Fund all US clean-money politicians blindly via a non-profit so there are
less barriers to getting things done - 4 gigabucks/year.

3\. Lobby for US grassroots causes like basic income and underserved
educational areas: repeal NCBLA and fund civics, history, art and music in
spite of De Vos. - 500+ megabucks / year.

4\. Grants, mentorships and other social enterprise activities - 200 megabucks
/ year.

5\. Commission some amazing artistic/architectures projects for cities and
communities globally - 20 megabucks / year.

------
pepsi
Buy Lenovo+Moto and give us a macOS thinkcentre workstation

Donate a bunch to all those BSD and FOSS projects they rely on

Repatriate their offshore funds

------
Huhty
Obviously buy 200 Instagrams.

------
Finnucane
Set it on fire.

